# Weekly Competition 2013-25



## Mike Hughey (Jun 17, 2013)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *U2 F2 R2 F' R F R2 U' R
*2. *R F2 R F2 U' F2 U' R F2
*3. *F U F' R2 U' F U' R2 U'
*4. *U2 F2 R2 U F' U' R F2 U
*5. *R2 F2 R' U R F' U F U2

*3x3x3*
*1. *F U F2 U F2 B U2 B2 L' U D2 B L2 F R2 B2 D2 R2 F2 B' L2
*2. *D L' B U2 L B R D L' F2 L2 B R2 U2 F' R2 F2 L2 F' L2
*3. *F' D L U F' B2 L2 U' F2 B' D2 L F2 U2 R' F2 L B2 R' U2 R2
*4. *R2 D F2 U' B2 D F2 D2 B2 F2 U' B' D2 L' R B' L R2 B2 F L'
*5. *U' F2 D' B' U' R2 F' B' D F2 L B2 L' B2 L F2 R2 U2 D2

*4x4x4*
*1. *Rw F2 U' Rw Uw2 F' D2 L2 Fw2 U' B' F2 L2 Fw' Uw' B Fw' Rw2 B Fw2 F' L U2 B Fw2 L2 Rw R Uw U2 Fw2 R D2 L D' L' Fw D' B2 F2
*2. *L2 Uw2 B Fw2 F2 U Fw' F D' U2 Rw2 B' Uw2 U' Rw' R2 D2 L' R Uw B F L F2 D' F2 D' U2 B' Fw2 Uw2 B F Rw R2 B D' Uw' B' L'
*3. *R Fw2 L R Uw U Rw' U' R U2 R B R2 Fw U B' L2 R2 D2 F' Uw B2 Uw B2 Fw' U Fw2 R2 F' D2 Fw' L F2 R Fw D U' Rw2 Fw2 F
*4. *F' L' B2 F D2 B2 F' Rw' Uw' B' Fw2 Uw2 F2 L' R B' R' U2 L Fw R D2 Fw' Uw B Rw2 F L2 Rw2 R U2 R2 Fw2 Uw F' Rw2 R' D' B' F
*5. *D' Fw D L' D Rw B Fw' F Rw' D R2 Uw U' L' D B Fw2 F' R Fw' F2 Uw' B' Uw' B U' Rw2 R' B2 D R2 B Fw2 Rw U' Fw2 L2 Uw' F2

*5x5x5*
*1. *Fw2 Dw2 U' L2 U R2 Bw2 D2 Uw F' Rw2 Fw' F2 R U' L B' D2 R Fw Uw2 B2 L' Uw Rw' Uw2 L2 U B' Uw L' Lw2 R' F D L2 Rw' R D' Dw B D' B2 Rw' B2 Lw Uw Lw2 R B Uw2 Bw Fw' L B2 Bw' Dw2 Uw2 F Rw
*2. *Dw' R' Uw2 Lw' Uw L' Lw' R' B2 Fw2 F Lw' B' Bw Fw2 F2 D2 U' F' U F2 Lw U2 Fw F Lw R2 B' L Lw2 B Dw B Bw2 Lw U2 Bw' Uw' L2 Lw Rw2 R F Lw Rw R2 B2 Rw B2 Fw L' Rw2 U Fw D2 Dw2 Bw Dw L2 Rw'
*3. *B2 Lw' R2 Fw2 Rw2 F Dw2 R2 Fw U2 Bw' Uw U Bw2 Lw' D' Dw' Rw2 R' Bw' D' U' Fw Uw2 R2 D' U2 B Dw Uw' Lw' Rw2 U B Rw' D' R2 F Dw' R U' R' Dw' Bw' R2 D F2 U2 Lw' Uw Bw' L' R2 Fw' U2 Lw R' Bw F2 Dw'
*4. *Uw' Fw' D' Dw2 B Rw Dw2 F L2 R' Dw2 R Bw' U R' B' L Rw B' Uw R Dw2 Uw U2 L2 Lw Rw2 R' D' B2 L' B2 Dw2 Fw' Lw' B2 Bw F2 R' Dw2 B' Rw' U B' Bw2 Fw' F2 Lw2 Dw2 Bw' Lw' D2 L2 Rw R2 U' Rw' R2 B' F
*5. *Uw L' D Fw2 R2 Bw' R' Bw Uw' B2 Uw' F' L U2 Rw F2 U' B D2 Uw' U L Lw' Uw L2 R Fw' F' Lw2 U' Rw2 R' Dw' R F U Rw2 Fw2 Dw2 L' Lw R D2 F Rw' U2 L Uw2 U Bw Fw2 F Lw Fw' Dw' Rw2 Dw2 Lw2 R B2

*6x6x6*
*1. *3U 3R' U2 3F' 2U2 3F2 F2 L' 3R U2 3F2 2R2 2F' 2R' R' 2U 2L 2R' D2 L B D 2D' 3F' 2F' D' 2L 3R2 B 3U' R' B' 2D B 2L' D' 2D 2U' 2L' 2D 3F R2 3U 2U U L2 2L' B2 R B2 2B F2 2U' U 2F F U B R2 B D' 2B' 2U B' 2D 2L' U' 3R' 2U' 2F
*2. *D2 2D' 2R 3U' U2 B' L B2 3U F2 2L' 3U2 2F' 2D2 3U2 R 2U 3F' 2D' L2 B 2L' F2 U' 3F 2U' 2F 2U' 3R 2D' 2L 3R D2 2L' 2F' 2U U L2 R2 U 2B2 R' 3U2 U 2B' F2 2U2 3F2 2F2 U2 2B' F 2L' U2 2R' 2D2 2B' 2U' 2F' 3U 2U2 L 2L' R2 3U' F 3U 2R 2B 3F'
*3. *B' 3F' L 3R R' 2F' 2U2 2L' D 3F' D' 3U2 2B2 U' R' 2U' U 2F2 U2 2R' 2U2 2F D 2B' U 2F 3U2 2L2 2R' 2B' 3F2 2U L' 3R' 3F2 2L2 3R2 2R2 R' B' F' 3R' 2R' 2B' 3F2 3R' U L D' 3U2 2F' 2D' U 2L2 B' 2R2 2D L' D2 R' D2 3R2 F2 2L 2F2 2U' 2R R 3F2 F2
*4. *2F2 F' 2D2 3U' 2L 2D B2 2B' D 2R' 2U B 2D' U2 2L R 2F2 2U2 3R' 2R2 D B' 2F2 D' 2D' 2L2 3U' 2U 2B 3F' 2U' 2L2 U F2 U B2 3R' 3F' F2 2R 3F 2F2 2U' 2L 2R' 2F' F' D' U' 2B 2L 2F2 U2 3F' R' F2 D' 2L' 3R2 2R F D 2U U 2F F2 3R B2 U 2L
*5. *3U' 3F2 L 2D' 3F L' 2R F 2R' 3F 3U2 2U U 2R 2B 3F 2R2 2F2 2U' 2B' 2D' L' 2D' B2 F' L2 3R2 B' 2L 3F' 2R 3U2 2U 3R 2D 2F2 3U2 2B' 2F' L 2F' D L2 D U2 B2 2D2 2B' 2D B2 2F 2R D 2R F R2 2B' 2D2 3U' L' 2L' 3R' 2R' B' 2L2 3F' 3R' D2 3U' L2

*7x7x7*
*1. *U2 3R' 2R2 2B D 2L2 3R2 3U2 B2 F U L 2L2 U' 2L 3L' 3U2 L 2R' 2B 2F2 3R2 D2 2D' 3D' 3F 2F 2U' F' 2L B2 3L 3R R 2U' 2F R' F2 3U' 2U U2 B' 2F' 3L' 2R 3D R2 2B' D 3D' 3U F2 D2 L2 2L2 2R' 3B2 3R' 3U L 2U 3F 2U L' R2 2B2 D2 2D2 L2 3F' 2R' 2U B' 3B U L' 3L B U B' 3L 2R 3D 2F' L' U 3R' B 3B 2F' 3D 3B2 D' 3R 2R2 3B2 3F2 F' L 3U
*2. *F 3D 3F' R2 2B' 3B2 3F2 2D2 2U 3B2 D' 2D2 3U' 3B' D2 2D2 3D' U 3B' F 2R U 2B 3L 3F2 D' 2R' 3D 3U' 2U2 B 2B 3R2 2R' 2D' B U' 2L' 2R2 2F' 3R' R2 D 3U 2U' 2R' 3F2 U2 2F 2D2 2L R2 3D' 2B' L2 F 3L B' 2B2 2U 3R B' F' D2 3U 3R2 2D2 2U' F 3R' 2R F R B' 3R2 B' F D 3U B 3B D2 2R2 B2 3F' 2F 3L2 2R2 2F2 3R2 2R2 D U2 2L2 2F2 2D' 3D2 L2 3L' 3R'
*3. *2R' 2U' 3B2 L' F2 2L' 3L' 2D R' 2F2 3U2 U2 R2 2F2 2L 3R B' 3L' 3U U 2R F' 3U' 2U 3R' 3B F' U' 2B' 2F 3D' U2 2B 3L2 D2 B2 3F' L' D 3B' R' 3U' 2F' R2 F2 D 3U2 2U' 2R R 3D L2 3U F2 L 3D2 3R' 2U' U' R' 2D2 3F2 2D2 L2 3D' U' L' 2D' 2L 2U2 3L' 3B2 U B2 2F2 U 2B 3L' 2B' 2D2 2B 2L2 2U2 B' 2F2 2D' 3U 2R2 D 3B2 3F2 F' 2L' 3R2 2F2 2D' 3F2 L2 3L2 2R
*4. *3U2 2B 3L' 2U 3R' 2B2 2F2 3U' 2F 2D 2U 3L 2B' 2L 3F 3U2 2U' U 3L' 2F' 2R' 2U U' 3L 2B 3R2 D' 3U2 2U U2 L D' 2F2 L 2B2 3L' 3R' R 3F 3U 2U' 3L 3B' 3L' D 2D2 2L' 3L2 R' 3B 3U2 3L2 U' 3L2 3R' 2D2 3D2 U 2F2 2U' B' 2F2 D 2U 3F' 2F 3D' U2 3L' 3D U' L 3D' 2L' 2D 3D 2B' 2L2 3B' 3U2 3B' 3F2 2F' D' U' L 3F' F' 2D' 2B R 3D' U2 3F2 3U' B' 2U' R2 3F' 3R'
*5. *3D2 3U 2U2 B' 3L R2 3B 3L' 3R' 2R2 3U 2R 3B2 D 3B 3R2 D 2F 2D2 3B2 L2 2L' 3L2 2U 3B' 2F2 D' B' 2L2 3U 2U' B2 3B2 L2 2R' F' 2L 3L' 3U2 3L' 2U B2 L 2L' 2D 3D' U2 2F' F' 2D2 2R D2 B' 3F F2 R B' R B 3L F' L 3R2 3D2 2F2 F2 2L' 2R B2 3B2 2D' 3L2 3R 2F2 2L2 3R2 R 2F 3U' B2 2B2 3D L' R2 F D' 2D' 3D2 2U2 3F 3U' 3F' 2D2 3D 3R2 R2 B 3R' 3B' 2F

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 F2 U R F2 U' F U R2
*2. *R F2 R' F2 U R' F2 U'
*3. *F' U F R' F R2 U R' U' F'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *L' F' U F R B' U F L D B D2 F2 D2 L2 B' R2 F' R2 B2 D2
*2. *F D B2 D F2 B' R L' U R' L2 U R2 B2 U L2 D' F2 L2 B2 R2
*3. *B2 D U L2 R2 D' R2 D' B2 U B' R' F2 R2 F2 U R' U2 F2 D' F'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *B' D2 Fw2 Uw2 R2 Uw2 U2 Rw Fw U Fw2 L Rw' R2 Fw2 F' L D' Uw' Fw Rw2 U2 B' D2 Uw' L' Rw' Fw' F' R' D' Rw2 U Rw D' L' Fw D2 Uw' Rw
*2. *R B Fw2 D2 Uw L Rw R2 U' L' Fw' D2 Uw2 U L' Fw R Uw2 L2 R2 U2 R' B D' Uw2 L Rw' Fw2 U2 L R' Fw L' U' L F2 U2 L' Uw2 Rw'
*3. *R2 D Uw U2 Rw R2 Fw' D Uw' Rw F2 L2 R Fw2 F2 L2 R2 B F' Uw' L' U2 Rw U2 F L' F Rw' Fw D' U2 B Uw' U2 L2 R2 D2 Rw B2 Fw2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *L Uw' Lw Rw B Bw2 Fw R2 U2 Fw' Rw Bw' Uw Bw Uw B2 Lw2 B2 Fw L Lw Bw2 D2 Uw' U2 Lw' Fw' Uw U2 R2 B' Bw' Fw' Uw L' Lw2 Rw D2 B Bw2 U2 B2 L2 Lw2 D' Fw2 F U' B2 D' U R2 Dw' B Bw2 Dw' Uw' U2 Lw' R
*2. *Dw Uw U2 B Lw B Bw' F Lw R' D U Fw F2 Lw' B D' Uw' U2 Fw2 D' Rw2 R' B2 U2 B2 U' Rw D2 Dw' U' Rw2 Bw L2 D R2 U L Uw Fw' Uw2 R2 B2 Bw' F' Dw2 U Bw' Fw' L2 R' Uw' F D2 Lw2 R' D' F U' Bw2
*3. *U F2 Lw2 Fw' F' U' F Rw Uw' Lw' Dw Uw Rw D2 Uw Fw Dw' F' L2 Uw B' U' R B Fw L' Rw2 U' Lw' R B' Fw L2 Lw2 F2 U2 Fw Dw' Bw' D Lw' Rw' D F2 L Rw2 Uw' B Dw2 Uw2 Rw' Uw2 L' Lw R' B2 Bw2 Fw Lw2 Uw

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 R2 2D2 F' 2U' 2L' 3U' R' 2B2 2L2 R 2B 2U2 R2 2B 3F U F' 2U' 2R U' 2R2 3F 2R' 2D2 B' 2B2 3U2 2R 2F2 D' 3U' 3R2 2R' 2B2 D2 2R2 R' 2D' 2R 2D' 2B2 F2 2L' 3R2 3U2 2F 2D2 2B 2F 2U2 B R2 D2 2D2 2L' 3R R U2 L R' 2D' 2U 2F' 2R' D' 3U2 U' 3F F

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3L2 F' L 2L 3F' 2F2 D' 3D 3U' B2 D2 F2 L 3D L' 2U' L' 2R' R 3U 2U 2B2 3B 3L2 2D 3R2 2R' 3D2 L 3R2 2D 3D2 3U' L' 2U2 B2 2B' 3F' 2U' 2R 3D2 L R 3B 2L' 3F R B2 R2 3B 2U' L2 3L' 3U L 2L' 3L2 D2 2U' B' 2U 2F2 2L2 3L 2D 3B D' 2D' 3D L 2F 3U B 2F2 3L' 3D2 B 2B' 3F2 3R' D 2D2 F2 L' B U' L' 3B' 2F' 3D2 2R 2U' 3L 2B2 3F2 3R2 R 3D 2L' 3D

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *U' B2 R2 D B2 U F2 D' R2 B2 D2 B R' U' B2 F2 U' F D B F2
*2. *L2 F2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U' L2 U' L U L D2 B D U L R'
*3. *F' D2 R2 B2 L2 F' U2 B' L2 B' L B2 F R' D' F U2 F' R2
*4. *R2 F' R2 D2 F' L2 F R2 B2 L2 B' D U' B' U2 L U2 B2 L2 D' L'
*5. *D F2 L2 D B2 U2 L2 U' L2 U' R2 B L F2 R B2 U' B' U2 F2 U
*6. *R' D2 L' B2 R' U2 L B2 R D2 R' F L' R' B' U2 R B2 U B U2
*7. *F2 R2 B2 R2 F2 U' L2 F2 U' B2 U F R U' L2 U L2 B' L U2 R2
*8. *L2 U2 F R2 D2 L2 F' U2 B' D' F2 U2 B L' R' U' L' D B2 D2
*9. *B2 U2 L2 B R F L' F' U B2 U2 F' U2 F' R2 D2 L2 B' R2 F'
*10. *U L2 F2 U' L2 B2 U2 R2 U' L2 B2 L R2 B' F2 D' R2 F L' R' D2
*11. *U' R' U' F2 R U R F' R' U2 B L2 F' R2 B L2 F' L2 U2
*12. *F2 R' F2 D2 L D2 B2 F2 R U2 R B' D L R U L2 F' R D2 F2
*13. *R' F L U' F' U L2 F' D' R' B2 U2 R2 D2 R2 F2 D2 R2 U B2 D2
*14. *L2 F2 U2 B' D2 B' L2 R2 D2 B2 L2 D R' B2 U2 R D2 U' B F'
*15. *B2 U F2 L2 U R2 D' F2 U' F2 U2 L' F2 D F D B' F D2 L2 F
*16. *B2 L R U2 F2 L D2 U2 R' D2 F' R' D2 R2 U' L2 D' B' U
*17. *U2 F R2 D2 F R2 D2 U2 F U2 B L U2 R' U2 B L B' D R'
*18. *B2 L2 B R2 F' U2 R2 U2 F L2 F' L F2 D2 B D R2 F2 U F R2
*19. *D2 F2 U2 B2 L2 B2 L' R2 F2 U2 R2 U' L' F' L' R2 D' F R' F2 L2
*20. *B' D2 B2 U2 B2 U2 R2 F U2 R2 U F2 L' U2 B2 R' F L2 D B'
*21. *L2 D R2 B L U' R B' R2 B' R2 U' B2 D' R2 U' B2 D F2 U' B2
*22. *D2 R2 U2 F D2 F U2 R2 F U2 F U L2 B F' U' R2 F R' D' F2
*23. *B2 L2 U2 F' U2 B' D2 F' L2 U2 F2 L D' B' F2 U' L R2 B' L F'
*24. *U' R F2 U2 F2 D B L U2 B U2 B2 D2 F2 D L2 D F2 U B2 U2
*25. *L2 F U' D2 L' B2 R2 F' L' B' L' D2 R' B2 L' D2 B2 R2 D2 F2 L
*26. *R2 U2 F2 R2 B2 D L2 R2 B2 D' L2 B' R D2 R' D' F' L R D F2
*27. *R2 B2 D2 F' R2 F2 L2 R2 D2 F' U' R B2 L2 R' F' L U L2
*28. *F2 D' F2 U R2 D R2 U2 B2 R2 U' F' U2 L F2 R' D' U' F U'
*29. *D' L2 F2 U2 F2 U' B2 F2 R2 D' L2 B L U B2 R2 F' U L' F D'
*30. *L2 B2 R2 U2 R2 F2 R B2 U2 F2 R B' U2 L D2 R2 B' D' U' L F'
*31. *F D2 F B2 R U' D L U F R F2 R F2 D2 R2 D2 R' B2 D2 R'
*32. *R F U' L' F' D2 L2 F' L' B D B2 U' L2 U F2 U2 L2 U' F2 U2
*33. *U L2 F2 R2 U' B2 D' U2 F2 L2 D' F' R D R2 F' U2 L B D' R2
*34. *F2 L2 D2 R2 U2 B2 U L2 F2 D U' L' F' L R D' U2 F U2
*35. *D' U2 L2 F2 L2 B2 D F2 L2 D' L2 F' L' R U L2 F' D U' F' R2
*36. *D R2 D' B2 R2 U F2 L2 B2 R2 F2 R B2 U' F2 U' B' D2 U2 R'
*37. *D' L F D' F U' D2 R' B' L' D2 B' U2 D2 R2 F' B2 L2 U2 B2
*38. *B2 D' F2 D U L2 U B2 D' F2 L2 R' D B' R' D2 F' L U' L F2
*39. *F2 R' B2 L2 U2 R D2 L B2 L2 R' B' L' D' F' R' F L2 R D' L'
*40. *U L2 D U2 L2 D2 B2 L2 F2 U2 B2 F' U F2 U2 R' U L' B2 F' R2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *D2 R2 D2 L2 U' R2 U F2 D2 B2 F2 L' B' D' L' B F2 L D' R U'
*2. *F' U2 R2 F2 U2 L2 R2 B2 U2 F D2 L B' R D2 F U' L' U F
*3. *R2 B2 L D2 B2 D2 R2 F2 R' D2 L B' L' B2 D' U2 R2 F' D2 B2 U
*4. *U2 B2 D2 F' U2 B' R2 B2 R2 D2 L U' B L F2 U' L U2 R' U2
*5. *B' R2 D2 F U2 F2 U2 F R2 D2 L U2 F2 U B U2 R U' F' D'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *R D2 R D2 U2 B2 L B2 F2 U2 R' B' R2 U' F' D' L2 D2 R' B R2
*2. *R2 U2 L2 D' R2 F2 D' R2 U B2 U B' D' B' L B F U' F' L2 D'
*3. *L2 D' B2 D' R2 D' B2 R2 B2 F2 U' B' L' U R2 D2 F U' B R U2
*4. *R D R2 L2 B R' D' R' L' B' U' R2 U' R2 D F2 D L2 U' R2 U
*5. *F2 L2 U F2 D' R2 D' F2 D B2 L2 F R2 F L B' R' D R U2 F

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *F U F2 D' R' D2 R2 L' U2 B L2 B2 U' B2 D2 L2 B2 L2 D' F2
*2. *R U2 R U2 B2 R' B2 L' D2 L2 D' B' R2 F' D L B2 D L R
*3. *L2 D2 B2 D2 F L2 U2 L2 F D2 F R U' L D2 B' D' B F2 U2 B
*4. *B D2 U2 B F2 L2 D2 B2 L2 D2 F' D F2 D2 R B2 L2 B2 D2 F'
*5. *R' B D R' F' L' U2 D B2 R' U F2 U2 L2 D F2 L2 B2 L2 F2 U

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *D R2 U2 L2 R2 U L2 D R2 D' F2 L' F2 U' L' F2 D2 B R' D' R'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *F' R U' F2 U' F R' F'
*3. *F2 L2 F2 U L2 B2 D L2 B2 L2 U B' R2 U2 F' L' R B L' U' R2
*4. *B Uw2 B2 Rw D' U2 L2 B2 Uw' Fw' U' R Fw2 F' R2 U' B' D' L2 Uw2 B' Rw' R' B2 Fw2 Uw' R' B2 L' U' F R' Fw' Uw F2 D2 U L' B2 Fw

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *R' U' F U' F' U2 F' R U R
*3. *L' R' F2 L' B2 R D2 B2 F2 R' U2 F' D2 U R2 F D L R D2 B2
*4. *U Fw2 Rw2 D' Uw2 U' B F2 U' B F2 L2 R' Fw' Uw' F2 D' Fw D2 Fw' R2 Fw2 Uw' Fw' R' Uw B D' B' F2 D' R F2 Uw' U2 L' Rw R2 D U2
*5. *U' B Fw' Dw B Rw F2 R' Fw' L2 Dw2 Uw Rw' Fw' F Uw2 U' Rw' Fw2 F U' L Bw2 U Bw' Dw L' U Lw2 Uw' U2 L2 Dw' Uw2 B D Rw2 Uw' L Fw' L' Bw' Lw2 U2 Rw Bw Fw Uw Bw L' R' D Bw2 Rw' F2 D' B' L Rw' D

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=3,d=-4 / dUdU u=5,d=6 / ddUU u=-2,d=-1 / UdUd u=-1,d=3 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=4 / UdUU
*2. *UUdd u=3,d=-3 / dUdU u=-5,d=6 / ddUU u=6,d=4 / UdUd u=3,d=-4 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=-3 / UUdU
*3. *UUdd u=-4,d=-2 / dUdU u=5,d=-3 / ddUU u=6,d=-5 / UdUd u=-4,d=2 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=-3 / ddUU
*4. *UUdd u=-4,d=6 / dUdU u=3,d=5 / ddUU u=-4,d=-3 / UdUd u=-3,d=1 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=-4 / dUdU
*5. *UUdd u=0,d=6 / dUdU u=-4,d=-2 / ddUU u=0,d=-5 / UdUd u=-5,d=2 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=-3 / dUdU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*2. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*3. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*4. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*5. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U L' B U' R B' U' R' l r u'
*2. *U L' B U B L R' L' l r' b u'
*3. *L' R' U L R' U' B' L' l' b u
*4. *R B' U B' L' U L l r' b
*5. *B' U L R L U' L B l' r b u

*Square-1*
*1. *(0, -4) / (1, -2) / (3, 3) / (2, -1) / (4, 1) / (5, 2) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (3, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (-2, 2)
*2. *(-3, 2) / (0, 3) / (-2, 1) / (-1, -4) / (0, -3) / (-2, 1) / (6, 0) / (-1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (2, 0) / (0, -2) / (4, 0)
*3. *(1, -3) / (5, 5) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, 3) / (0, -3) / (4, 1) / (-1, 5) / (3, 1) / (3, 3) / (-5, 0) / (4, 0) / (-2, 0) /
*4. *(0, -1) / (1, 4) / (0, 3) / (3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (1, 4) / (5, -1) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, 1) / (3, 0) / (-5, 2) / (2, 0) / (-1, 0) / (0, -5)
*5. *(1, 0) / (-1, 2) / (-2, 1) / (-3, 0) / (5, -1) / (1, 4) / (-4, -1) / (4, 1) / (2, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 0) /

*Skewb*
*1. *U' L' U' L R U' R D' U'
*2. *D R' L U' L' R D' U L
*3. *U' R D' R L U' L U D'
*4. *U' R L' R U D U' L U'
*5. *D L U D' R U' D R' D'


----------



## mande (Jun 18, 2013)

3x3: 15.23, 15.36, (27.34), 13.95, (13.34) = 14.85
4x4: 1:27.37, (1:03.88), 1:17.30, (1:27.95), 1:25.90 = 1:23.52
5x5: 2:52.24, (3:05.41), 2:53.30, (2:37.11), 2:43.14 = 2:49.56
Pyraminx: 14.02, 15.00+, (10.98), 11.94, (17.23) = 13.65
3x3 OH: 36.96, (31.09), 33.96, (40.89), 32.27 = 34.40
3x3 BLD: DNF, 2:04.12, DNF = 2:04.12
Horrible
MultiBLD: 3/5 in 17:41.47[9:59.64] = 1 point
2nd cube off by 3 edges, 3rd off by 2 flipped edges.
Exec time was terrible...I hope to get sub 15 on 5 cubes soon, will start practicing more cubes multi soon
4x4 BLD: DNF(10:38.51)[6:25.36], 6:04.35[3:17.76], DNS = 6:04.35
First attempt was pathetic, took more than 30 secs to decide an orientation (and I chose a bad one ultimately), but second solve PB 
5x5 BLD: DNF(15:36.04)[7:27.83], 18:18.24[7:41.93], 19:47.01[9:21.95] = 18:18.24
The first solve was my fastest attempt ever by around 2 minutes. Looks like I missed an F move setup/undo somewhere

FMC: 33 moves



Spoiler



Solution: U2 R' D' L D R' D' L2 D R D' F L F' D R2 F R2 F2 R' F2 R' F' R' B U2 B' U2 R2 D B L2 D

Explanation:
Apply premoves U2 on inverse scramble
2x2x3: D' L2 B' D' R2 U2 B U2 B'
Switch to scramble
Leave 3 corners: R' D' L' F L F' D R2 F R2 F2 R' F2 R' F' R'

Skeleton: U2 R' D' L' (**) F L F' D R2 F R2 F2 R' F2 R' F' R' B U2 B' U2 R2 D B L2 D
Insert at (**) to cancel 1 move: L2 D R' D' L2 D R D'


Decent solve for me


----------



## SirWaffle (Jun 18, 2013)

*3x3*: 16.45, 15.81, 14.49, 19.29, 12.66 = *15.58*
*4x4:*52.44, 55.67, 59.01, 1:14.00, 59.08 = *57.92 *
*7x7*:5:47.65, 6:39.80, 6:40.39, 6:30.51, 7:12.49 =* 6:36.90*

Awful times today.


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Jun 18, 2013)

*2x2 : *(3.14), 6.49, 6.04, (8.31), 5.54 = *6.02*
*3x3 : *17.13, 18.13, 16.70, (18.32), (12.28) = *17.32*
*4x4 : *1:05.89, 1:10.83, 1:10.32, (1:05.37), (1:15.53) = *1:09.01*
*5x5 : *(2:08.54), 1:56.94, 2:05.47, (1:56.58), 2:03.22 = *2:01.88*
*6x6 : *(3:06.78), 3:29.59, 3:11.09, 3:14.52, (DNF) = *3:18.40*
*7x7 : *4:48.54, (4:32.66), 4:40.63, 4:48.87, (4:53.35) = *4:46.01*
*2x2 BLD :*40.79, DNF, 12.35 = *12.35*
*3x3 BLD : *2:25.33, DNF, DNF = *2:25.33*
*4x4 BLD :*13:57 (9:20), DNF (15:47), DNS = *13:57*
*5x5 BLD : 32:14 (22:13) *
*Multi BLD : 3/3 (17:26)*
*OH : *47.82, 50.42, (44.69), (1:02.29), 55.29 = *51.18*
*MTS : *46.00, (DNF), (44.75), 56.06, 55.37 = *52.48*
*2-4 relay : 1:41.15*
*2-5 relay : 3:35.54*
*Megaminx : *1:54.45, 1:49.31, 1:47.95, (1:41.01), (2:02.49) = *1:50.57*
*Pyraminx : *(5.64), 6.48, 5.83, (6.62), 5.90 = *6.07*
*Square-1 : *36.54, (47.62), 43.08, 41.54, (32.78) = *40.39*
*Skewb : *28.30, (39.55), 35.06, (18.53), 23.89 = *29.08*

Awesome start with big blind


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jun 18, 2013)

*2x2* - 5.08, 5.52, (4.96), (6.51), 5.50 = *5.37*
*3x3* - 18.12, (20.19), 18.93, 19.01, (13.82) = *18.69*
*4x4* - 1:22.15, (1:20.26), (1:46.79), 1:26.92, 1:44.37 = *1:31.15*
*5x5* - 2:48.75, (3:05.84), 2:35.71, 2:35.87, (2:21.41) = *2:40.11*
*6x6* - 5:15.79, 5:50.21, (5:13.05), 5:51.31, DNF = *5:39.10*
*7x7* - 8:15.14, 8:33.79, (9:58.45), 7:49.91, (7:43.71) = *8:06.28*
*2BLD* - DNF, 35.88, 9.44 = *9.44*
*3BLD* - 2:34.64, 2:38.21, DNF = *2:34.64*
*4BLD* - DNF, DNS, DNS = *DNF*
*5BLD* - 39:28.11, DNS, DNS = *39:28.11* 
*MBLD* - *4/4 (24:41)*
*OH* - (41.46), 40.45, (37.24), 37.59, 37.97 = *38.67*
*2-4 Relay* - *2:02.21*
*2-5 Relay* - *4:12.60*
*Clock* - 17.71, 18.59, 16.80, (19.32), (16.34) = *17.70*
*Megaminx* - 5:11.84, 5:33.18, (5:46.91), (5:07.79), 5:07.83 = *5:17.62*
*Pyraminx* - (14.84), 10.96, 13.82, (10.63), 14.39 = *13.06*
*FMC* - *48*


Spoiler



Scramble - D R2 U2 L2 R2 U L2 D R2 D' F2 L' F2 U' L' F2 D2 B R' D' R'

D' L' D2 U L2 - 2x2x2 block (5)
D2 R2 U' R2 U2 F' U' F - 3x2x2 block (8)
R D B R2 B' - 3rd pair (5)
D2 R' D' R D' R F' R' F - F2L (9)
R' B' D' B D B' D' B D (R) - OLL (10)
(R2) U F' D F' D' F U' R2 B' D B - PLL (12)
1 move cancel


----------



## Outsmash (Jun 18, 2013)

*2x2*: 5.16, (5.76), (3.42), 3.73, 5.01 = *4.63*
*3x3*: (16.78), 14.08, (13.29), 15.84, 13.64 = *14.52*
*4x4*: (1:09.06), 1:16.61, 1:11.41, (1:28.49), 1:16.97 = *1:15.00*
*OH*: (21.32), 24.84, 29.08, 24.99, (30.10) = *26.30*
*Pyraminx*: (11.64), 10.22, 9.17, (5.79), 8.72 = *9.37*
*Square-1*: 17.50, (17.32), 17.98, (27.60), 18.84 = *18.10*


----------



## Tao Yu (Jun 19, 2013)

3x3: 9.96, 10.77, (11.28), 11.25, (8.05) = 10.66
2x2: 3.75, 4.00, 3.58, (2.30), (4.33) = 3.78


----------



## MarcelP (Jun 19, 2013)

*2x2x2*: 9.02 (7.82) 12.46 (13.36) 12.44 = *11.31* 
*3X3X3*: (22.33) 25.71 23.83 (28.66) 22.64 = * 24.06*
*4X4X4*: 3:32.87 3:31.17 3:50.50 (3:59.11) (2:25.86) = *3:38.18*

*3X3X3 Fewest moves*: DNF time limit


Spoiler



F D R2 U2 L2 R2 U L2 D R2 D' F2 L' F2 U' L' F2 D2 B R' D' R'

PRE MOVE F

D' L' D2 U L2 //2 x 2 x 2
D L' F2 R L
B' D B D' B' D' B
R' D' R // F2L -1

F' // undo pre move

D2 F D' F' D2 R' D R D2 F D' F' D' // correct edges, leaves 5 corners

one hour almost over....


----------



## andi25 (Jun 19, 2013)

* 2x2:* 4.94, 4.03, 4.72, 5.26, 4.55 = *4.74*
* 3x3:* 13.97, 15.00, 16.44, 13.38, 16.97 = *15.14*
* 4x4:*
* 5x5:*
* 6x6:*
* 7x7:*
* 2BLD:*
* 3BLD:* *1:53.61[56.95]*
* 4BLD:*
* 5BLD:*
* MBLD:*
* OH:*
* 2-4 Relay:*
* 2-5 Relay:*
* Megaminx:*
* Pyraminx:*


----------



## Sir E Brum (Jun 20, 2013)

*2x2: *(5.37), 6.84, (7.63), 6.49, 6.36 = *6.56*
*3x3: *17.17, (16.98), (18.98), 17.68, 18.93 = *17.93* Much better.

*3OH: *(53.75), 48.96, 45.69, (44.74), 47.25 = *47.30*


----------



## Bobo (Jun 20, 2013)

2x2:2.48, 3.34, 2.58, 4.56, 3.68=3,20


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Jun 21, 2013)

* 3x3x3 * 25.77 (40.52) (23.53) 24.77 29.69 = 26.74

Good average for me as I am very inconsistent.

First average with GuHong v2 in 3 months!


----------



## skippykev (Jun 21, 2013)

*3x3:* 27.17, 28.70, (25.39), (35.43), 34.56 *= 30.14*
*2x2:* 10.81, (8.67), 8.72, (DNF), 9.72 *= 9.75*

Obviously, I am no match for these other contenders...


----------



## Dene (Jun 23, 2013)

*3x3:* (18.28), 17.05, (15.00), 17.98, 18.20 = 17.74
*4x4:* 1:07.18, 1:06.01, (52.41), 1:07.66, (1:15.97) = 1:06.95
*5x5:* (2:02.47), 2:00.51, 1:42.70, (1:39.02), 1:43.66 = 1:48.96
*6x6:* (3:54.84), 3:18.18, 3:20.38, 3:52.71, (3:05.98) = 3:30.42
*7x7:* (5:10.84), 4:42.92, 5:07.54, (4:42.27), 5:07.49 = 4:59.32
*OH:* (DNF), (24.22), 32.75, 32.35, 41.18 = 35.43
*Megaminx:* 2:08.76, (2:24.21), 2:15.40, 2:13.82, (2:00.31) = 2:12.66
*Pyraminx:* 11.27, (9.41), (12.98), 9.94, 11.94 = 11.05
*Square-1:* 24.36, 23.88, (28.14), 26.27, (23.72) = 24.84


----------



## cc9tough (Jun 23, 2013)

2x2: 5.83, (6.88), (5.44), 5.97, 5.50 Avg. = 5.77
3x3: (21.64), 19.94, 17.94, 20.78, (17.37) Avg. = 19.55
4x4: 1:16.97, (1:28.62), 1:21.83, 1:23.41, (1:14.35) Avg. = 1:20.74
5x5: (2:25.55), (2:38.02), 2:21.62, 2:36.26, 2:34.29 Avg. = 2:32.03
6x6: (5:43.23), 5:21.79, 5:07.14, 5:12.88, (4:56.34) Avg. = 5:13.94
7x7: (7:58.94), 7:59.26, 8:26.43, 8:31.26, (9:07.20) Avg. = 8:18.98
2x2 BLD: 47.38, 52.22, (6.99) = 6.99
3x3 BLD: (2:55.65), DNF, DNF = 2:55.65
4x4 BLD: DNF, DNF, (27:12.98) = 27:12.98
Multi BLD: 3/3 (21:10.99)
3x3 OH: 42.80, (42.75), 45.84, (46.95), 42.85 Avg. = 43.83
3x3 with Feet: 2:23.33, (1:59.63), 2:38.13, (3:10.25), 2:16.38 Avg. = 2:25.95
3x3 Match the Scramble: 1:36.84, (1:44.65), 1:26.83, (1:21.89), 1:30.13 Avg. = 1:31.27
FMC: 46
2-3-4 Relay: 1:47.54
2-3-4-5 Relay: 4:44.56
Clock: 28.91, (30.37), (25.85), 27.17, 26.48 Avg. = 27.52
Megaminx: 1:53.59, 1:53.59, 2:05.42, 1:45.67, 1:55.37 Avg. = 1:54.18
Pyraminx: (11.05), 11.08, 10.92, 12.72, (13.08) Avg. = 11.62
Square-1: 1:07.97, 58.51, (1:09.04), 53.22, 55.93 Avg. = 1:00.80
Skewb: 21.28, (36.11), 29.36, 29.57, (21.18) Avg. = 26.74


----------



## JianhanC (Jun 24, 2013)

5x5: 1:30.13, 1:44.58, 1:39.71, 1:27.85, 1:24.87 = 1:32.86
6x6: 3:15.24, 2:42.88, 3:00.06, 3:01.35, 2:45.76 = 2:55.72
7x7: 4:36.65, 4:38.47, 4:22.30, 4:46.13, 4:33.27 = 4:36.13


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 25, 2013)

Results: congrats to mycube, stevecho816 and Iggy

*2x2x2*(32)

 2.89 Bhargav777
 2.93 stevecho816
 3.03 Lapinsavant
 3.11 CuberMan
 3.13 mitch1234
 3.20 Bobo
 3.78 Tao Yu
 3.90 henrik
 3.91 mycube
 3.96 Iggy
 3.99 Akash Rupela
 4.04 yuxuibbs
 4.63 Outsmash
 4.70 FinnGamer
 4.74 andi25
 4.99 MatejMuzatko
 5.00 riley
 5.37 DuffyEdge
 5.45 bh13
 5.77 cc9tough
 6.02 bacyril
 6.39 dimwmuni
 6.56 Sir E Brum
 6.60 blairubik
 6.97 legoanimate98
 7.12 Schmidt
 7.37 Mike Hughey
 8.39 obatake
 9.16 Gordon
 9.75 skippykev
 11.31 MarcelP
 19.88 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(43)

 9.62 CuberMan
 10.66 Tao Yu
 10.85 riley
 10.95 Akash Rupela
 11.15 mitch1234
 11.63 stevecho816
 12.35 Lapinsavant
 12.54 mycube
 12.65 uvafan
 12.88 yuxuibbs
 12.94 Bhargav777
 13.73 FinnGamer
 14.52 Outsmash
 14.77 Iggy
 14.85 mande
 15.14 andi25
 15.23 dimwmuni
 15.58 SirWaffle
 15.59 henrik
 16.32 legoanimate98
 16.55 sej64
 17.32 bacyril
 17.56 blairubik
 17.74 Dene
 17.93 Sir E Brum
 18.33 bh13
 18.37 obatake
 18.69 DuffyEdge
 18.72 MatejMuzatko
 19.53 Mikel
 19.55 cc9tough
 20.16 typeman5
 20.98 Mike Hughey
 21.77 cytokid101
 22.72 Spaxxy
 22.72 Schmidt
 24.06 MarcelP
 24.85 hfsdo
 26.74 Yellowsnow98
 28.46 LucasSVK
 30.14 skippykev
 33.01 Gordon
 36.81 MatsBergsten
*4x4x4*(28)

 45.69 mitch1234
 45.93 stevecho816
 46.09 Lapinsavant
 46.24 riley
 47.96 CuberMan
 50.24 mycube
 55.18 Bhargav777
 55.59 Iggy
 57.92 SirWaffle
 59.18 FinnGamer
 1:04.20 dimwmuni
 1:06.95 Dene
 1:09.01 bacyril
 1:10.38 legoanimate98
 1:15.00 Outsmash
 1:15.33 yuxuibbs
 1:15.45 bh13
 1:20.74 cc9tough
 1:23.52 mande
 1:31.15 DuffyEdge
 1:32.07 Mike Hughey
 1:39.35 MatejMuzatko
 1:39.35 uvafan
 1:46.96 Schmidt
 1:57.34 hfsdo
 2:33.03 MatsBergsten
 2:49.75 Gordon
 3:38.18 MarcelP
*5x5x5*(21)

 1:28.63 mitch1234
 1:29.80 stevecho816
 1:32.56 JianhanC
 1:35.83 Lapinsavant
 1:36.48 mycube
 1:41.99 uesyuu
 1:46.72 riley
 1:47.53 CuberMan
 1:48.96 Dene
 1:56.58 FinnGamer
 1:58.84 dimwmuni
 2:01.88 bacyril
 2:03.57 Iggy
 2:04.88 legoanimate98
 2:23.02 Mike Hughey
 2:28.85 yuxuibbs
 2:32.03 cc9tough
 2:40.11 DuffyEdge
 2:49.56 mande
 3:52.34 Schmidt
 5:06.28 MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(15)

 2:52.63 mitch1234
 2:55.72 JianhanC
 3:03.14 mycube
 3:18.40 bacyril
 3:29.48 Lapinsavant
 3:30.42 Dene
 3:47.54 legoanimate98
 4:10.00 dimwmuni
 4:17.15 FinnGamer
 4:46.36 yuxuibbs
 5:13.94 cc9tough
 5:33.21 Mike Hughey
 5:34.73 Mikel
 5:39.10 DuffyEdge
 DNF Schmidt
*7x7x7*(11)

 4:20.80 mycube
 4:36.13 JianhanC
 4:46.01 bacyril
 4:59.32 Dene
 5:28.09 TheDubDubJr
 5:58.25 legoanimate98
 6:36.90 SirWaffle
 7:29.47 dimwmuni
 7:42.24 Mike Hughey
 8:12.95 DuffyEdge
 8:18.98 cc9tough
*3x3 one handed*(25)

 15.88 Bhargav777
 16.42 stevecho816
 17.63 uesyuu
 18.42 CuberMan
 18.98 yuxuibbs
 19.28 henrik
 20.14 riley
 21.19 mitch1234
 22.78 uvafan
 24.67 mycube
 26.30 Outsmash
 28.74 dimwmuni
 31.18 FinnGamer
 33.17 typeman5
 33.94 Iggy
 34.40 mande
 35.43 Dene
 37.03 legoanimate98
 38.67 DuffyEdge
 40.72 bh13
 40.89 Mikel
 43.83 cc9tough
 47.30 Sir E Brum
 51.18 bacyril
 1:01.87 Schmidt
*3x3 with feet*(1)

 2:25.95 cc9tough
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(12)

 4.01 Lapinsavant
 6.01 riley
 6.10 stevecho816
 6.99 cc9tough
 8.29 Iggy
 9.44 DuffyEdge
 9.53 MatejMuzatko
 12.35 bacyril
 19.88 MatsBergsten
 24.16 Mike Hughey
 45.88 dimwmuni
 1:26.55 Schmidt
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(19)

 42.57 Iggy
 46.90 sej64
 1:02.18 uesyuu
 1:17.80 Mike Hughey
 1:37.89 CuberMan
 1:40.61 MatsBergsten
 1:43.96 dimwmuni
 1:53.61 andi25
 1:59.16 mycube
 2:04.12 mande
 2:04.29 stevecho816
 2:08.50 okayama
 2:25.33 bacyril
 2:34.64 DuffyEdge
 2:44.14 MatejMuzatko
 2:55.65 cc9tough
 3:33.17 Lapinsavant
 4:22.55 hfsdo
 7:32.53 Schmidt
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(10)

 4:58.23 riley
 5:51.30 Iggy
 6:04.35 mande
 6:36.70 Mike Hughey
 6:51.53 MatsBergsten
10:42.28 okayama
13:57.00 bacyril
27:12.98 cc9tough
 DNF dimwmuni
 DNF DuffyEdge
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(7)

13:09.32 MatsBergsten
18:18.24 mande
27:02.66 riley
32:14.00 bacyril
39:28.11 DuffyEdge
 DNF Iggy
 DNF Mike Hughey
*3x3 Multi blind*(7)

4/4 (12:52)  MatsBergsten
4/4 (24:41)  DuffyEdge
6/8 (33:29)  mycube
3/3 (17:26)  bacyril
3/3 (21:10)  cc9tough
3/5 (17:41)  mande
4/8 (23:58)  riley
*3x3 Match the scramble*(3)

 52.48 bacyril
 1:31.27 cc9tough
 DNF MatejMuzatko
*2-3-4 Relay*(14)

 56.72 stevecho816
 1:04.08 mitch1234
 1:08.38 riley
 1:09.39 mycube
 1:23.79 legoanimate98
 1:29.78 Iggy
 1:34.16 yuxuibbs
 1:41.15 bacyril
 1:47.54 cc9tough
 2:00.94 bh13
 2:02.21 DuffyEdge
 2:02.68 MatejMuzatko
 2:33.52 Schmidt
 3:31.74 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(11)

 2:41.31 stevecho816
 2:52.21 Lapinsavant
 3:02.29 mycube
 3:05.47 Bhargav777
 3:22.23 Iggy
 3:25.79 legoanimate98
 3:35.54 bacyril
 3:47.50 yuxuibbs
 4:12.60 DuffyEdge
 4:44.56 cc9tough
 9:46.00 MatsBergsten
*Magic*(2)

 1.07 yuxuibbs
 2.73 Gordon
*Master Magic*(1)

 3.72 yuxuibbs
*Skewb*(3)

 20.81 Schmidt
 26.74 cc9tough
 29.08 bacyril
*Clock*(8)

 6.70 Evan Liu
 9.66 Iggy
 9.66 Perff
 15.65 TheDubDubJr
 17.01 yuxuibbs
 17.70 DuffyEdge
 23.24 dimwmuni
 27.52 cc9tough
*Pyraminx*(20)

 6.02 CuberMan
 6.03 mitch1234
 6.06 stevecho816
 6.07 bacyril
 6.15 Iggy
 7.29 Lapinsavant
 8.04 TheDubDubJr
 8.47 bh13
 8.73 yuxuibbs
 9.37 Outsmash
 9.54 Bhargav777
 11.05 Dene
 11.62 cc9tough
 12.50 blairubik
 12.57 dimwmuni
 13.06 DuffyEdge
 13.65 mande
 14.26 legoanimate98
 15.61 Schmidt
 17.92 riley
*Megaminx*(8)

 59.77 dimwmuni
 1:19.56 Bhargav777
 1:32.66 riley
 1:50.03 Iggy
 1:50.57 bacyril
 1:54.18 cc9tough
 2:12.66 Dene
 5:17.62 DuffyEdge
*Square-1*(12)

 18.11 Outsmash
 20.81 obatake
 24.84 Dene
 29.58 Iggy
 31.39 mitch1234
 33.64 stevecho816
 38.59 Mike Hughey
 39.89 TheDubDubJr
 40.39 bacyril
 49.37 dimwmuni
 1:00.80 cc9tough
 1:46.47 MichaelErskine
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(12)

26 mycube
27 irontwig
28 okayama
29 obatake
29 guusrs
33 mande
34 sz35
37 Mike Hughey
46 cc9tough
48 DuffyEdge
66 LucasSVK
DNF  MarcelP

*Contest results*

258 mycube
246 stevecho816
234 Iggy
232 bacyril
226 riley
221 mitch1234
195 Lapinsavant
193 cc9tough
192 CuberMan
186 dimwmuni
179 DuffyEdge
167 yuxuibbs
159 Bhargav777
151 mande
142 Mike Hughey
137 Dene
135 legoanimate98
126 FinnGamer
122 Outsmash
100 MatsBergsten
85 bh13
79 henrik
77 MatejMuzatko
73 Tao Yu
70 Schmidt
70 uesyuu
69 uvafan
68 andi25
67 Akash Rupela
65 SirWaffle
61 JianhanC
61 obatake
49 sej64
46 TheDubDubJr
45 okayama
44 blairubik
41 Sir E Brum
35 Mikel
31 typeman5
30 MarcelP
29 Bobo
24 hfsdo
21 irontwig
19 guusrs
19 Gordon
19 LucasSVK
16 sz35
13 cytokid101
12 Spaxxy
11 skippykev
10 Evan Liu
9 Perff
8 Yellowsnow98
5 MichaelErskine


----------

